# t4/t3 neeeded with GH?



## beastrg (Aug 18, 2006)

Lots and lots of debate on this and trying to see what those who have used it found it beneficial or not? Then theres also the debate that T4 should be used and NOT t3 (think anthony roberts wrote article on this)


----------



## krieltje (Jun 15, 2006)

i use T4 and its working great.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i dont agree with using T4 over T3 for me the latter works better, Krieiltje how do you know the T4 is working great??


----------



## beastrg (Aug 18, 2006)

use just use a low dose Paul? 12.5mcg/day?


----------



## beastrg (Aug 18, 2006)

Also re the other thread if u had the choice to run 8iu mon, wed, fri sunday or 4iu 5 on/2off would the 8iu be better just cause more iu rather than ed being better than eod?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

now thats a loaded question as results obvouisly vary person to person, i personelly have found that eod day injection off season have given me better results than a lower dose ed.

As for the dose for T3 again this depends on what you want from it, GH does not immedialty lower thyroid production it takes a few months in most people if this is the period of time you are using GH then 25mcg's ed should be enough but you must go by feel and results.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

you wouldnt stay on thyroid meds all year as you may gh though would ya


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well i would not but why not??


----------



## krieltje (Jun 15, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> i dont agree with using T4 over T3 for me the latter works better, Krieiltje how do you know the T4 is working great??


For a couple of weeks i used T3 on a 25mcgr a day.

I was getting leaner.From there on i read this article that T4 works better.So i switched to T4,and it feels better because i have lesser sides like tremour,nervous, and still have good results


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

weird that as from my experiance T3 does not give you tremours?? you are aware T4 converts to T3 in the body don't you?


----------



## krieltje (Jun 15, 2006)

Yes sure i know.But the body have an enzym protecting enzym.When too much T4 is added,the enzyme kick in and deactivate the T4.

T3 is more agressive,and cant be stopped when taken.

Also the enzym reaktion gives the HGH better benevits


----------



## krieltje (Jun 15, 2006)

http://mesomorphosis.com/articles/anthony-roberts/thyroid-and-growth-hormone.htm

This is an interesting thread


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

krieltje said:


> Yes sure i know.But the body have an enzym protecting enzym.When too much T4 is added,the enzyme kick in and deactivate the T4.
> 
> T3 is more agressive,and cant be stopped when taken.
> 
> Also the enzym reaktion gives the HGH better benevits


i disagree mate i have used both and found better results with T3, can i ask this enzyme what is considered to much? you would think it would be normal levels hence the cut off so whats the point if the body will cut off the conversion ??

that article is interesting and i changed my method after reading it but found the results where not as good.....so switch back to T3 which is in my opinion better whuith GH


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I found the best results came from using both together


----------



## krieltje (Jun 15, 2006)

ok bro thanx


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i disagree mate i have used both and found better results with T3, can i ask this enzyme what is considered to much? you would think it would be normal levels hence the cut off so whats the point if the body will cut off the conversion ??
> 
> that article is interesting and i changed my method after reading it but found the results where not as good.....so switch back to T3 which is in my opinion better whuith GH


The enzymes he's referring to are the deiodinases which are responsible for the conversion of T4 to T3 in the cells of peripheral tissues (liver, muscle etc.) But I think a lot of people have got themselves muddle up concerning these and T3 and GH etc.

Think of T4 just as a long chain of iodine and tyrosine which can be broken down or shortened to make T3. The deiodinase enzymes do this. This is important as only approx 3% of T3 is released from the thyroid and the rest made in the tissues from T4. If we make too much T3, deiodinase activity slows and our T3 levels fall back to normal. This is how taking T3 will supress natural production albiet, in most cases, temporarily.

However, the deiodinases also act on the pituitary and are important for GH production.

So the theory is that taking T3 will mess with GH production, as high T3 levels cause downregulation of one type of enzyme linked to GH production.

*BUT* administered GH doesnt come from the pituitary, it comes from..well...China mainly lol. So, *administered T3 and GH* will have *no detrimental effect* on one another because it's endogenous GH (made inside us) that is affected by high levels of T3.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers mate for clearing this up


----------



## krieltje (Jun 15, 2006)

ok bro thx for the info.But my Technical English is not so good (i am from Holland)

Could you please explaine is simple language what is better than T3 or T4?

Thx guys


----------

